# trek 7100 stem problem



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I recently purchased a trek 7100 for my fiance. 

I was going to adjust the stem angle, and encountered a problem.

There are two bolts to loosen, and the stem will rotate up or down. I was able to loosen the left side, but the right side was so tight that i stripped the socket head of the bolt.

Is anyone familiar with this stem? I plan on calling the LBS, but just wanted to see if anyone had similar issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Try loosening the bolt hiding on the underside of the stem on the front of the bike. Loosening that one as well should make it easier for adjustments.


----------

